# Making wallpaper



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

So i looked up the pixel size for the Galaxy Nexus screen size to make a custom wallpaper. I created a wallpaper that size and when I went to set the wallpaper to my screen it would only select part of it...

What size should i actually work with?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MozeR (Feb 7, 2012)

searayman said:


> So i looked up the pixel size for the Galaxy Nexus screen size to make a custom wallpaper. I created a wallpaper that size and when I went to set the wallpaper to my screen it would only select part of it...
> 
> What size should i actually work with?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


When making wallpapers, you always want to make it (2w) x (h), where w is the width and h is the height. Put simply, double the width.

For example, the GNex is 720 x 1280. Therefore, make your wallpapers 1440 x 1280.


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

MozeR said:


> When making wallpapers, you always want to make it (2w) x (h), where w is the width and h is the height. Put simply, double the width.
> 
> For example, the GNex is 720 x 1280. Therefore, make your wallpapers 1440 x 1280.


I will give it a try but the square wasnt big enough for when I did the regular dimensions....


----------



## MozeR (Feb 7, 2012)

searayman said:


> I will give it a try but the square wasnt big enough for when I did the regular dimensions....


The rectangle overlay? You drag the corners out and it fits perfectly.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

MozeR said:


> The rectangle overlay? You drag the corners out and it fits perfectly.


That's just cause the stock app sucks and ell always do that when cropping am image.. download quick pic from the market..then use quick pic to set the image

And another I noticed it also changes spending on the launcher you use.. adw will give you a different size then like..... apex

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where US my house?"


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

MozeR said:


> For example, the GNex is 720 x 1280. Therefore, make your wallpapers 1440 x 1280.


That's only for scrollable images.. if you don't want it scrollable 720x1280 is the right size

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where US my house?"


----------

